
First study of safety of MDMA-assisted psychotherapy for alcohol use disorder - DanBC
https://casereports.bmj.com/content/12/7/e230109
======
DanBC
The full title is "First study of safety and tolerability of
3,4-methylenedioxymethamphetamine (MDMA)-assisted psychotherapy in patients
with alcohol use disorder: preliminary data on the first four participants"

